# νεοτενία = neoteny



## sarant (Feb 14, 2012)

Δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει στα λεξικά, είναι η τάση του ανθρώπινου είδους (και ορισμένων ζωικών ειδών) να αργούν να φτάσουν στην ενηλικίωση. Τουλάχιστον αυτό τον ορισμό δίνει σε σημερινό σημείωμα ο Α. Γαλδαδάς στο protagon, με τίτλο "Η νεοτενία του ομορφάντρα".
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.8emata&id=12655

Σύμφωνα με τη Βικιπαίδεια, τον όρο τον έπλασε το 1885 ο Γερμανός ζωολόγος Julius Kollmann, ως Neotenie, από το νέος και το τείνειν. Στα αγγλικά λέγεται, διαφανέστερα ίσως, και juvenilization.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neoteny


----------



## nickel (Feb 14, 2012)

Καλημέρα και ευχ! Υπάρχει στα λεξικά. Δύο εγγραφούλες στο Λεξικό του Παπύρου:

*νεοτενία*
η· (βιολ.) η διατήρηση προνυμφικών ανώριμων χαρακτήρων και στο στάδιο τού ενήλικου ατόμου σε ορισμένα ζώα.
[ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. Αντιδάνεια λ., πρβλ. αγγλ. neoteny / neoteinia (< νε[ο]-* + τείνω)].
*νεοτενικός*
-ή, -ό· (βιολ.) αυτός που ανήκει ή αναφέρεται στη νεοτενία (α. «νεοτενική μορφή»· β. «νεοτενικό είδος»).

Ολόκληρη στήλη σχεδόν στην Εγκυκλοπαίδεια για τη _νεοτενία_, και σύντομες αναφορές στη _νεοτενική μορφή_ (_neotenic form_) και το νεοτενικό είδος (_neotenic species_).

Στο Βιολογικό λεξικό του Πανεπιστημίου των Ιωαννίνων υπάρχει το _neotenic_, αλλά και η λανθασμένη απόδοση (λόγω άγνοιας της ετυμολογίας, υποθέτω) *_νεοταινιακός_ ενώ σε *_νεοταινία_ αναφέρεται και διαδικτυακό πανεπιστημιακό γλωσσάρι.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 14, 2012)

Στο *Ερμηνευτικό Λεξικό Κυτταρικής και Μοριακής Βιολογίας* (ιατρικές εκδόσεις Πασχαλίδης, Αθήνα 2002) διαβάζουμε

*Neoteny: Νεοτενία*. Παραμονή χαρακτηριστικών που συνήθως σχετίζονται με τον άωρο οργανισμό στον ώριμο ενήλικα.

Στο βιβλίο *Εξελικτική βιολογία *του Douglas J.Futuyma (Πανεπιστημιακές Εκδόσεις κρήτης, Ηράκλειο 1991) διαβάζουμε

*Νεοταινία (Neoteny)*

Εγώ από τη σχολή νεοτενία τη θυμάμαι, αλλά πάνε και 25 χρόνια, ένα μυαλό τι να σου κάνει... μπορεί και να θυμάμαι λάθος. 
Το πιθανότερο είναι πως άλλος το γράφει έτσι, άλλος αλλιώς - σαν τους ορθοπεδικούς/ορθοπαιδικούς ένα πράμα.

Αξίζει ν' αναφέρουμε και τη Μεγάλη Ελληνική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια του Δρανδάκη:

*νεοτονία *(η). Η ανάπτυξις γενετησίων οργάνων επί τινος σταδίου της διαπλάσεως οργανισμού τινος, πριν ούτος λάβη την τελικήν του διαμόρφωσιν. [...] Το φαινόμενον καλείται προς τούτοις και _παιδισμός_ (infantilismus)


----------



## nickel (Feb 14, 2012)

Το ματς για την ορθογραφία τού _ορθοπεδικού / ορθοπαιδικού_ έχει τόση αγωνία και τόσους γύρους επειδή και οι δύο πλευρές έχουν ισχυρά επιχειρήματα. Εδώ δεν βλέπω τα επιχειρήματα για το -_αι_- πέρα από την ηχητική σχέση με την ταινία του σινεμά και την πολύ μακρινή σχέση της _ταινίας_ με το _τείνω_. Δεν γράφτηκε η _neoteny_ με -_ae_-. Στα αρχαία έχουμε _εκτενής_, _σχοινοτενής_ κ.ά. Θα μπορούσα να καταλάβω να θέλει κάποιος, κατά την _εκτένεια_, να φτιάχναμε _νεοτένεια_. Μόνη δικαιολογία ότι κάπου κρυμμένα στην Αγία Γραφή υπάρχουν και τρία _εκτενία_. Ουφ...


ΥΓ: Ενδιαφέρον το λήμμα του Δρανδάκη. Κατά την _κατατονία_, φαντάζομαι... :)


----------



## daeman (Feb 14, 2012)

Και για να περιπλέξω λίγο τα πράγματα:

15970 *neoteny* _n_
_g_ *νεοτονία* _f_ -ας
_i_ neotenia _f_
_d_ Neotenie _f _ 

15969 *neotenin* _n_; *neotenine* _n_; *juvenile hormone* _n_; *larval hormone* _n_
_g_ νεοτενίνη _f_ -ης; νεανική ορμόνη _f_ -ης
_i_ neotenina_ f_; ormone giovanile _m_
_d_ Neotenin _nt_; Juvenilhormon _nt_; Larvalhormon _nt_ 
_Elsevier's dictionary of Medicine and Biology,_ Giannis Konstantinidis, Elsevier, 2005 

*neoteny* 
[nē·ot′ənē] 
Etymology: Gk, _neos_, new, _teinein_, to stretch
the attainment of sexual maturity during the larval stage of development, such as in certain amphibians, especially salamanders. 
_Mosby's Medical Dictionary_, 8th edition. © 2009, Elsevier. 
http://medical-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/Neotony 
















Λεξικό Δημητράκου


----------



## nickel (Feb 14, 2012)

Να το μπερδέψω ακόμα περισσότερο, μια και κυκλοφορούν διάφορα _neotony_ σε βιβλία.

Λέει εδώ:
Gould uses the term 'neotony'...

Σε συζήτηση στη Wikipedia:
I've edited this section to clarify Gould's remarks, and place them in context. In his _Mismeasure of Man_, Gould clearly objects to the ranking of groups as having more or less neotony (Gould, 1996, pg. 150).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Neoteny

Αν πας τώρα στο Amazon και ψάξεις την τωρινή (1996) έκδοση τού _Mismeasure of Man_, θα βρεις 14 _neoteny_, κανένα _neotony_. Άρχισε η διόρθωση;


----------



## nickel (Feb 14, 2012)

Σε αγγλικά έντυπα ένας έχει κάνει τον κόπο να επισημάνει: ...the concept of neoteny (misspelt "neotony")...

Από ελληνικές ιστοσελίδες ελάχιστες έχουν τη *_νεοτονία_, ανάμεσά τους και αυτή η έκδοση της ελληνικής πρεσβείας στο Πεκίνο (;) _You speak Greek - You just don't know it_, αγνώστων λοιπών στοιχείων, με 6.000 ελληνικές λέξεις που χρησιμοποιεί η αγγλική γλώσσα.

Αντιθέτως, ο Κωνσταντινίδης έχει κάνει πολύ σοβαρή δουλειά, χωρίς κανένα λάθος. Γράφει στην _Οικουμενική διάσταση_:

*neoteinia, -tenia, -teny* 1901 η επίτευξη φυλετικής ωριμότητας κατά το εμβρυϊκό στάδιο. 2 η διατήρηση χαρακτηριστικών ανωριμότητας κατά την ενηλικίωση (Βιολ.) < Γερμ. < _νέος + τείνω_. *neotene* 1959 είδος του οποίου η περίοδος ανωριμότητας επιμηκύνεται επ' αόριστον - *neoteinic, -teinous, -tenic, -tenous, neotenously*


----------



## MelidonisM (Sep 20, 2012)

Μέσω Δαεμάνου δίνω και τα συνώνυμα παιδομορφισμός, παιδομορφία, paedomorphism, infantilism (obsolete)


----------

